# List for fire belly toad tank??



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

hey guys, 

I am looking to put together a fire belly toad tank for my son, the only phibs I have ever kept before are cane toads so i'm a bit of a beginner! I currently just have the tank, a glass aquarium which measures 3ft long x 1ft deep x 1ft high. I am planning on a few live plants possibly mixed in with some fake ones although not sure at this early stage. I was hoping that some experienced keepers on here could give me a list of equipment that would suit this project and also tips for the setup ie; best filter to use, best lighting, will the toads benefit from a waterfall, etc. Any help with equipment requirements would be greatly received so I can work out funds and decide if the boy has been good enough lol!

Looking forward to hearing from some experienced keepers :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

that's a good start with the size of tank you have :2thumb:
now it all comes down to the look. you get very simple setups that are mostly aquatic with gravel and a large branch for them cling on to or mostly all land with a bowl as a pool and then all that come in between.

a tight fitting meshed lid
lighting for the plants (inc UVB for the toads benefit, your choice)
heating for the water/enclosure, minimal requirements needed but will suffice without
suitable plants for the pool and land
materials: setup dependant. have you a theme in mind for the tank?


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> that's a good start with the size of tank you have :2thumb:
> now it all comes down to the look. you get very simple setups that are mostly aquatic with gravel and a large branch for them cling on to or mostly all land with a bowl as a pool and then all that come in between.
> 
> a tight fitting meshed lid
> ...


Yeah, the lid it currently has is not suitable so I will be making my own mesh lid. As for a theme, I would like it to look naturalistic and authentic to where the toads would live in the wild. I have seen some of the setups on here and I like the look of the segregated water area so was thinking of something like that, I saw an awesome terrarium design (I will try and find a link) which had a tree/log which was in the land area but looked like it had fallen down so the branches were overhanging the water pool and there was a waterfall built into the end of this which run off into the pool area, i'm thinking something along those lines though not quite so elaborate for my first build!!


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

couldn't find the image I was looking for but I came across this: 

http://www.melorasworld.com/photoalbum/albums/userpics/10002/terrarium4.jpg

I like the theme of this but with more water and obviously on a slightly larger scale :2thumb:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's a few pics of my 4s set up! They are my first phibs and I love them to bits!!
The tank is half land half water with a slanted back and the frogs spend as much time on the land as they do in the water were my 4 are concerned,








































Josh


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

JPalmer said:


> Here's a few pics of my 4s set up! They are my first phibs and I love them to bits!!
> The tank is half land half water with a slanted back and the frogs spend as much time on the land as they do in the water were my 4 are concerned,
> Josh


Cool looking setup! :2thumb: I like the look of the land area and seeing this, I may be tempted to build the land area the same shape but so that it it goes all the way along the back with a smaller strip where you have the pool area bringing the pool more to the front (if that makes sense?!?) What length is your tank and how difficult was it to rig up the waterfall?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

oh, I won't argue on the natural theme:
toads home vid#03 - YouTube

on the filter front this will depend on the water volume you have in there but any small filter will be adequate for the filtering and waterfall feature. a background for aesthetics is pleasing tho not necessary but I recommend the 50/50 land/water ratio that will suit any one of the toad's demeanor. I use a 2.0 bulb in mine for the plants and some UVB for the toads and with having plenty of foliage they can please themselves what they need/want/require from it.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

elchopchop said:


> Cool looking setup! :2thumb: I like the look of the land area and seeing this, I may be tempted to build the land area the same shape but so that it it goes all the way along the back with a smaller strip where you have the pool area bringing the pool more to the front (if that makes sense?!?) What length is your tank and how difficult was it to rig up the waterfall?


the waterfall was easy but dont use it much, it seams to annoy the frogs, they dont mind the water filter ad bubbler but thats low power! its more for looks and there climbing stuff now! lol i do no what you mean about the back being lad and the front being water!
this is another tank iv built like that, its 70%land and 30% water! 


not for fbts mind but the same principal! theres also the middle water section for the stream effect! again not for fbt but you could make the water deeper, this one is being built for bumblebee toads! 
josh


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> oh, I won't argue on the natural theme:
> toads home vid#03 - YouTube
> 
> on the filter front this will depend on the water volume you have in there but any small filter will be adequate for the filtering and waterfall feature. a background for aesthetics is pleasing tho not necessary but I recommend the 50/50 land/water ratio that will suit any one of the toad's demeanor. I use a 2.0 bulb in mine for the plants and some UVB for the toads and with having plenty of foliage they can please themselves what they need/want/require from it.


Thanks for the link - is that your tank?? its Awesome! Thats the look i'm hoping to achieve but with a larger pool I think :2thumb:



JPalmer said:


> the waterfall was easy but dont use it much, it seams to annoy the frogs, they dont mind the water filter ad bubbler but thats low power! its more for looks and there climbing stuff now! lol i do no what you mean about the back being lad and the front being water!
> this is another tank iv built like that, its 70%land and 30% water!
> 
> not for fbts mind but the same principal! theres also the middle water section for the stream effect! again not for fbt but you could make the water deeper, this one is being built for bumblebee toads!
> josh


Thanks for the pics :2thumb: i've heard that the toads prefer still water so I may go for a smaller trickle of a waterfall - I love the stream effect in the Bumblebee tank - VERY cool idea :mf_dribble:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

elchopchop said:


> Thanks for the link - is that your tank?? its Awesome! Thats the look i'm hoping to achieve but with a larger pool I think :2thumb:


you really won't need a larger pool esp if you're thinking going 50/50 in the 36" tank unless you mean by way of having a deeper pool which is preferable :2thumb: and yes that is the abode for ones toads, thanks.


----------



## jabril (Mar 31, 2013)

*fire Belly toad!*

Hi there, is anyone looking for a fire belly toad i was given one yesterday at work someone didn't want him any more so i offered to re-home him he has a whole set up im not asking for any money just to know hes going to a good home.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Were are you based? Iv got enuf space and can look after it properly with my other 4! 
Josh


----------



## jabril (Mar 31, 2013)

based in east london, leytonstone but im willing to bring him half way
jabril.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah! A tad far unfortunately! Hope you find a good home!
Josh


----------



## jabril (Mar 31, 2013)

no worries, cheers mate.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> that's a good start with the size of tank you have :2thumb:
> now it all comes down to the look. you get very simple setups that are mostly aquatic with gravel and a large branch for them cling on to or mostly all land with a bowl as a pool and then all that come in between.
> 
> a tight fitting meshed lid
> ...


The only thing I disagree with Nic on is the heating- the longer I keep them without, the more I think it is better- especially if you want them to breed. Unless you live in a fridge, do without- a cooler winter temp encourages them into breeding behaviour in the Spring.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jabril said:


> based in east london, leytonstone but im willing to bring him half way
> jabril.


I work in E London (Newham) some of the week- could meet up, maybe.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> The only thing I disagree with Nic on is the heating- the longer I keep them without, the more I think it is better- especially if you want them to breed. Unless you live in a fridge, do without- a cooler winter temp encourages them into breeding behaviour in the Spring.


cool - great advice so far - think i'm gonna have fun with this one!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd just add that, despite their cheapness and relative easiness of care, kept as a group, they are one of the most entertaining and satisfying species of frog I've kept- and I've kept a few.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> that's a good start with the size of tank you have :2thumb:
> now it all comes down to the look. you get very simple setups that are mostly aquatic with gravel and a large branch for them cling on to or mostly all land with a bowl as a pool and then all that come in between.
> 
> a tight fitting meshed lid
> ...





Ron Magpie said:


> The only thing I disagree with Nic on is the heating- the longer I keep them without, the more I think it is better- especially if you want them to breed. *Unless you live in a fridge, do without*- a cooler winter temp encourages them into breeding behaviour in the Spring.


are you disagreeing what we agree on :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> are you disagreeing what we agree on :whistling2:


Lol, if I am mate, it's purely a question of semantics! :lol2:


----------

